
First Proof That Wild Animals Really Can Communicate with Us - rdabane
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2016/07/honey-bees-africa-animals-science-birds/?google_editors_picks=true
======
fauria
Along this topic, there is a tribe in Mauritania that communicate with
dolphins through water splashes, so they can help them by puhing fishes
towards their nets:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJ12t_VoZwA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJ12t_VoZwA)

